# How can I condition my dry hair WITHOUT weighing it down?



## MissxMetal (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok people here is the dealio...my hair is very over processed! It feels like straw & is very lacklustre  all my own fault (too much bleaching in order to get to black from blonde without a professional stylist)!

  	Thing is I hate using conventional conditioners as they weigh my hair down and make it look lank & greasy, I don't normally use conditioner except from on the ends, as & when I feel like it. Not the right attitude I know, but is there anything I can do which doesn't weigh it down? Or anything I can leave on overnight to start to get my once-beautiful hair back??

  	Any help would be appreciated! Also, is olive oil any good to use directly on hair? 

  	Thankyou muchly guysss


----------



## Nicala (Aug 2, 2011)

Olive oil is absolutely great for your hair. I'm on your same boat, except its over dyed hair with the addition of permanently straightened hair (yikes!). I really recommend this from sallys: http://www.sallybeauty.com/Mega-Moisture-Creme/LOREAL6,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH It's REALLY moisturizing and has helped my dry, dry hair out tremendously. You just want to make sure to rise it out thoroughly. I put it on after shampooing in the shower and put a shower cap on and wash my body in the mean time. Additional heads up, there's a chance your tub will be slippery after this! A little bit goes a very long way with it, too.


----------



## sinergy (Aug 2, 2011)

If you try using Joico K-Pak deep penetrating reconstructor or even Redken CAT both of these help reconstruct the hair so it has a little bit more of the elasticity it loses when the hair is so over processed. Also you can try Its a 10 deep conditioner this is a great one its a little high in price, but its worth it, if you use it too much you will weigh your hair down, but right now your hair needs to moisture so it shouldnt be too big a problem.

  	keep away from hot irons, straighteners as much as possible, and use good leave in conditioners and smoothing oils like Chi Silk Infusion, Biosilk, or morrocan oil.


----------



## MissxMetal (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys! I've smoothed some olive oil down the lengths of my hair to leave in over night & it seems to have absorbed a good deal of it already!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 3, 2011)

Get the Karite oil treatment from Rene Furterer. It is, as we say, mon produit chouchou. 
  	I had dark reddish brown hair, and went to a level 6.5 strawberry blond. I stripped my hair, and it was FRIED. 
  	I tried this product, which is a straight up oil. Put it in slight damp hair, comb through, and let it sit as long as you can stand it. It says 10- minutes, but its not enough. Karite is Shea, and as you know its highly conditioning, and help repair. It has never weighed down my fine hair. I sleep with it in ( with a towel over my pillow) and wash it out in the a.m.  What a diffrence this baby makes!


----------

